

Ada Lovelace - archyholt
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ada_Lovelace

======
twiceaday
FTA: "... first algorithm intended to be processed by a machine ..."

Not only is the title inacurate, and this exact same Wikipedia page has been
posted numerous times, but music boxes are "machines" that have been
"processing" "algorithms" long before Ada was born.

~~~
archyholt
That depends on how you define algorithms. If your definition of algorithms is
simply step-by-step procedures then I apologize for not having elaborated on
that. But I don't think it is accurate to label the title as "inaccurate".

And I shall apologize for posting a link to this Wikipedia article if this has
caused you any inconvenience. I didn't know it has been posted before.

~~~
NovemberWest
Don't worry too much about posting a duplicate. It is basically Paul Graham's
fault that this happens so frequently. It is rooted in site design. As far as
I know, absolutely nothing has been done to address the root causes of this
phenomenon. In fact, it appears to me some newer aspects of the site only make
it more likely/more necessary.

